# 1 1/2 year old show goat training?



## Phoenix Love (Aug 1, 2017)

I have two questions. I have a nubian show goat. A female "moondance" who is the friendliest goat I've get seen. We bought her two marches ago as a baby for showing. I had trained her a little but my parents were going through a divorce starting in September and ending in February. I was in no position to train her during that time. Now she's older and I want to start training her now for the coming feburary. Is it to late? She doesn't remember much, and not do I. Can she be trained, if so how?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

First, find a treat she likes and keep some in your pocket.

Second, You have shows in February?????? Where do you live? There's nothing here but snow shoveling in February. ;-)

Third, train her every day. Ev.er.y. day. But here's the catch: Only train for 5-15 minutes each time. It's better to have 2 or 3 really short sessions on a regular basis. The first thing to teach her is to "Walk-on" and "Stop" (or "Whoa", whatever word works for you). The goal is to have a goat that you can direct with very little pressure on her show collar. Our LaManchas can be walked with just one finger - unless we're headed back to the barn, then they pull hard. When your doe pulls hard (and she will at times), firmly grasp her collar, hold it high up under her chin and tell her "NO". Make her stop and then, walk on. If she walks even a few steps without pulling then give her praise and a treat.

Once again, keep training sessions short to avoid frustration for both of you.

Once you've got her walking well, work on stopping periodically to set up. Give her praise and a treat when she stands still. If she dances out of position, say "NO" and make her start over. Start by standing in position for very short periods, then lengthen the time. Practice switching sides while she's set.

Once you've got her setting up fairly well, add in some distraction. Walk her and set her up with friends making noise, with car engines going (Picture tractor pulls going on at the fairgrounds during the goat show - it happens here pretty much every fair!). 

Lastly, it will also be helpful if she'll also behave for someone else. I've shown difficult goats for other people. Not fun! Have a friend or two also take her through her paces.

Let's see. We're just at the beginning of August now. If you work with her every day I'm betting she'll be trained by October. 

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Phoenix Love (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks for the advice! I live in Florida, our shows are in February because it's normally pretty cold (60 degrees). She loves grain and alfalfa, will those work?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Those should work great. Just little bits as a treat though. :-D


----------



## Phoenix Love (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks again!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Friendly goats are the best IMO. I love the advice given. Just be patient with her, and encourage her to walk. We train ours on a halter first (we use the adjustable sheep halter/lead combo), then once she gets the idea, you can put a show collar on her while you have the halter on to get a feel for it. 
Animal crackers, leaves, etc. have worked very well for us. 
Biggest trouble spot my kids run into with their Boer goats is touchy back legs. Mess with all of her legs, rub them, give her scratches in between/in her armpits and udder area. That can definitely help keep them from being touchy. Be consistent.
We have a couple of yearlings we don't mess with much and they are super touchy on their hind end, one of them can be a real butt! The other has turned into a real case on the goat stand! They weren't like that when the kids messed with their legs/rubbing udder areas on a regular basis last year. 
Take her for walks for fun, and just practice setting up now and then. Make it fun for you both.


----------

